# Transmission Swap



## 64tempestct (Mar 25, 2012)

Greetings, I am a new forum member. I hope to become the owner of a 1964 Tempest which is available for sale. It has a three speed transmission on the column. I would like to convert it to a 3 or 4 speed on the floor. Can someone tell me how to accomplish this? What would be a good source for the parts required? I have a well-equipped shop and plan to do the work myself.
Thanks.


----------



## 64tempestct (Mar 25, 2012)

Also, FYI, it is equipped with the inline 6 cylinder engine. Do all 64 Tempest transmissions mate with the 6 cylinder engine?


----------

